# 2011 Nissan 370z Supercharged FOR SALE!



## SamArmandi (Mar 10, 2015)

Vehicle Location: Marina Del Rey, California
2011 Nissan 370z Supercharged. Clean title, no accidents. VIN# JN1AZ4EHXBM552555
ECU Tuned Engine 475HP at the HUB; more than 500HP at the motor
Dyno Curve available
odometer: 62000

Custom body wrap - Matte Black
STILLEN Front Fascias
STILLEN Mesh Gille inserts for STILLEN Fascia
STILLEN Side Skirt Set
SEIBON Carbon Fiber Hood with ventilation
SEIBON Carbon Fiber Rear Spoiler
Carbon Fiber wrap on Carbon Fiber Parts
STILLEN 370z Dual Exhaust System
EIBACH Pro Lowering Kit Springs
STILLEN Adjustable Front & Rear Sway Bar Set
STILLEN 500+HP VQ37 Supercharger System
STILLEN Supercharger Engine Cover
VORTECH V-3 Supercharger Lubricant
STILLEN Oil Cooler Kit
STILLEN Grounding Kit
STILLEN Infiniti, Nissan Rear cross Dilled & Slotted 1-piece Sport Rotors - Std Brakes
HAWK HPS Break Pads
AP Racing Infiniti 4-Piston Front RT Big Brakes Kit - Red Calipers With Black AP Racing Logo
Staineless Steel Brake Lines
TSW Rims 20"
Tires: 245 Front & 285 Back
Radio: Bluetooth/AM/FM/CD/DVD
Key-less entry
Alarm System
Power Windows & Locks
A/C

Selling for $29,900. Contact Sam at (323) 868-8463. SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY. Will meet at a secure location.


----------

